# How Do You Manage



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have woke up this morning, feeling absolutely shocking, the mother of all headaches, stiff neck, blurred vision, unsteady on my feet, very dizzy, I feel like I have done 10 rounds with Mohammed Ali and a whopping head cold.

I have sorted the cats out, so they are nice clean, fed and watered, hubby has sorted out Duke (our dog).

I am dreading going out in cold apparentley it dropped to -3 last night and its raining/sleeting. Hubby said leave them, I can't do that, so he is making breakfast while I am popping paracetamols with a nice cup of coffee.

Hubby is going to come out with me. It is much quicker with him being there as he will watch Barney in the garden (if Barney chooses to venture out of his hutch) while I crack on.

Its was to be what I call a full Spring clean today, I even bought a new scrubbing brush but that will have to wait while next weekend mainly because of the weather, it has to be dry and sunny, even a wintery sun will do, to help dry the hutches out. I don't have the energy either today, so it will be a splash of disinfectant and a dry off with kitchen paper towels.

Hey ho enough of me whinging.

I hope you guys are all okay.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I share your pain today. For some reason frankie decided to howl all night long. I was out walking him at 3am to let my oh get some peace :/ I have promised to cook the whole family Sunday lunch at mums today too... good luck with your bunnies, im off out in the snow to clean my 3 out now  lol x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Snow? We've not got snow in Gwynedd ... lol ... 
I am a migraine sufferer and regularly have to pop pills just to get out of bed in the morning ... I'm sure some people think I use drugs I am spaced out half the time ... but it's the only way, unless I'm really bad, and then it's a question of open the back door and go to bed ... x hope you feel better soon x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have taken some tablets just fuzzy headed now, still blurred vision - even after cleaning my glasses, joint pains turned to just feeling stiff, so I'm off to sort them out.

Just wish it was a bit warmer, still got my thick woolies on.

Its snowing now but hasn't started to lay - yet.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Probably got one of those funny head colds that make you feel like sh*t ... sounds like an hour or two on the settee under a fleecy blanket with a rubbish film is in order ... x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Probably got one of those funny head colds that make you feel like sh*t ... sounds like an hour or two on the settee under a fleecy blanket with a rubbish film is in order ... x


I agree, its just a head cold. It definitely isn't a migraine, not even a migraine headache.

Just to relax sounds good to me.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

This is why I brought my bunnies inside!
I get ill quite a lot and have lower back problems anyway and going outside (especially when it was cold, wet, snowing) when I felt rubbish nearly made me cry sometimes!!

I hope you feel better very soon x


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Another one pleased that she has her buns inside  I'm actually sat here with a nice warm cuppa watching the snow fall knowing that all my buns have been done whilst I was still in my dressing gown (I might still be in my dressing gown but we will brush over that one) :001_tt2:

Although I can sympathise with the muggy head feeling, think I got about an hours sleep last night


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty snow here too - well pretty when you are inside looking out, but darn cold.

Would love to have all buns inside - but would need a mansion - but the outside ones look happy enough.

hope you feel better soon sskmick.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ha i was like that on wednesday, had to push myself to get up and crack on ha, roll on when i move out and have them indoors ha


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess it's easier to manage when there are others in the house, but goodness how people cope when they are ill and it is only them. You've just got to get on and do it, I suppose.

With several buns with long term health issues, all their medications are up on a board, dose and all, just in case there is an unexpected emergency. Then someone else can do them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have rabbits & hens in the garden to see to every day, the dog to walk 3 times a day although im starting to teach her to pull so i can wear her out quicker :lol: and 2 horses to muck out feed and groom and put to bed each evening. sometimes you just need to kick yourself up the bum and get on with it.
although it was really hard a few months ago when i ended up with a chest infection, and last year when i broke my big toe and refused to admit it was broken, it was funny really, took me over an hour to walk 10 minutes round the block


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Ouch. Now that sounds painful.

I think it's just like haivng kids - the pets keep you going, because you have to.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You do it because you have to really.
I have alot of joint problems, and so sometimes cleaning out the rabbits is the last thing I want to do, but I keep it as easy on myself as I can anyway and it just takes me longer when I'm not right. 
I had the horrible, achy, feel like c**p head cold a few weeks ago. I was working during the day, then going to bed straight after dinner at about 6pm! The good thing is, it only lasts about 5 days 

They always get a couple of treats aswell because it makes me feel better them being happy


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am adding a new thread soon, with all the pets having fun in the garden while I muck out.

You are all right of course, I didn't feel a bit ill while I was in the garden with them and at least I can relax now they are all exercised, clean, fed and watered.

Barney got a bit of a strop on, I had to put him back in his hutch, because he had no intention of moving from Betty, he would hop around but always went back to her. I still had to clean her hutch so he had to go back in his. The metal bars on the run are too wide to risk them getting too close.

By cricky he really thumped his back legs he was definitely not happy. I felt so mean but I am quietly pleased because he obviously wants to be with her and she appears to be the same. I only hope I am right.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I got one of the bugs that's going round too ache like a turd but dont have a blocked nose or anything. 

I keep mine bunnies as simple as possible with litter trays vetbed and lino so there only hard work when they get a massive disinfecting session which is every few months. Littter trays are emptied daily and washed out. And weekly all their hay and bedding is changed.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I got one of the bugs that's going round too ache like a turd but dont have a blocked nose or anything.
> 
> I keep mine bunnies as simple as possible with litter trays vetbed and lino so there only hard work when they get a massive disinfecting session which is every few months. Littter trays are emptied daily and washed out. And weekly all their hay and bedding is changed.


I had a blocked nose and yet sneezing for England,  I accidentally overdosed on the tablets. I took two Ibuprofen, hubby took one. I said that's no good you will need two - he replied not when they are 400g and it states on the pack one every four hours - ooh sh*t but I've felt great all afternoon, I'm feeling drained right now but hey ho I can deal with that. Even took Duke for a walk. 

I haven't got to that stage with my two, not sure I ever will. It would be possible with Betty but not sure about Barney. At the moment I am more concerned about them bonding than toileting in a litter tray tbh. Once we get over that hurdle and they are settled together - fingers crossed I may then introduce them to a litter tray. I have to admit it would be an ideal position to get to with them.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You'll get there - no need to rush things.

They are going to make a striking couple


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

At nearly 8 months pregnant I'm really struggling to keep up with everything at the moment. running around after a 2 year old, killer heartburn, size of a beached whale meaning can't bend over without getting reflux and SPD making any movement absolute agony. 

The worst bit, I can't take a thing for it. 

The best bit, I'm almost at the end now and I'll be back to normal.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It'll be worth it kammie - but yes, those last weeks are a real struggle.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sskmick ihad really bad wisdom teeth ache a few years back and docs told me to take 800mg ibprofen so don't worry! The only thing with them is the tend to give me stomach ache if I dot eat with them. 
Your buns will get there dont worry. I will be bonding George to his new wife soon ekk!

Kammie I can't believe Jack is 2!! where has the time gone! Do you know what your having this time too?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Sskmick ihad really bad wisdom teeth ache a few years back and docs told me to take 800mg ibprofen so don't worry! The only thing with them is the tend to give me stomach ache if I dot eat with them.
> Your buns will get there dont worry. I will be bonding George to his new wife soon ekk!
> 
> Kammie I can't believe Jack is 2!! where has the time gone! Do you know what your having this time too?


Nope this time its a surprise. I can't believe Jack is already 2 either, he's still my baby!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> *Snow? We've not got snow in Gwynedd ... lol ... *
> I am a migraine sufferer and regularly have to pop pills just to get out of bed in the morning ... I'm sure some people think I use drugs I am spaced out half the time ... but it's the only way, unless I'm really bad, and then it's a question of open the back door and go to bed ... x hope you feel better soon x


I'm in Flintshire, the cars had a light covering and snow was coming down when I cleaned the buns out, as soon as I got in the car to go to mum & dads (in Shropshire) the snow stopped :cursing: typical! lol


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Kammie said:


> At nearly 8 months pregnant I'm really struggling to keep up with everything at the moment. running around after a 2 year old, killer heartburn, size of a beached whale meaning can't bend over without getting reflux and SPD making any movement absolute agony.
> 
> The worst bit, I can't take a thing for it.
> 
> The best bit, I'm almost at the end now and I'll be back to normal.


I really feel for you but it really will be worth it in a few weeks time when the little bundle is in your arms. 

I have one son, unfortunately I was in hospital from being 3 months pregnant and was discharged when he was either 6 or 7 weeks old (he was 10 weeks prem). I was gutted never got a chance to wear a maternity dress (show off the bump). I was heavily sedated, and therefore waited on hand and foot. At least we are both here alive and kicking 

Its really weird, this morning I woke up fit as a fiddle, not complaining though. Good to know I haven't done any harm to myself taking 800ml. Whatever was wrong with me up'd and went. :thumbup1:

Its -3 here at the moment and snowing. I greeted the rabbits when I came in and checked their water, I will check them again before Duke's walk and when I get back and last time before bed. Barney's bottle is usually okay as he has a thermal protective cover on his but she can't drink out of a bottle, the water was solid ice this morning in her bowl.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

sskmick said:


> I really feel for you but it really will be worth it in a few weeks time when the little bundle is in your arms.
> 
> I have one son, unfortunately I was in hospital from being 3 months pregnant and was discharged when he was either 6 or 7 weeks old (he was 10 weeks prem). I was gutted never got a chance to wear a maternity dress (show off the bump). I was heavily sedated, and therefore waited on hand and foot. At least we are both here alive and kicking
> 
> ...


Get some glycerine. Supermarkets will have it in the baking isle. Put a couple of drops in the water and it stops the water freezing unless it drops below -10. Always worked for me, though it is a form of sugar so only use a couple of drops and only when its below freezing.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I second the glycerin idea for the water bottles


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> I second the glycerin idea for the water bottles


Barney's water bottle is okay up to -5 as it is wrapped in a thermal jacket.

Betty can't drink out of a bottle so I have to use a bowl secured with lacing wire. It is her water that freezes, can I use glycerin in a water bowl?

I hope we are over the worst of the weather now, but it is very useful to know - I've made a note of it. Many thanks Kammie


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We only use bowls here, no bottles.

Even in the sub zero weather we have at the moment, the bowls don't freeze in the enclosures. When it gets really low, we put a snugglesafe under the bowl.

We use corrugated plastic covers, tarpaulins and solar backed beach mats to keep the cold out, which works well. 

Every summer, we go to the seaside specifically to buy more silver backed beach mats. 

We also have one of those 2 part gadgets that tells us what the temperature outside is, on the gadget inside. 

Never used glycerol.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Barney's water bottle is okay up to -5 as it is wrapped in a thermal jacket.
> 
> Betty can't drink out of a bottle so I have to use a bowl secured with lacing wire. It is her water that freezes, can I use glycerin in a water bowl?
> 
> I hope we are over the worst of the weather now, but it is very useful to know - I've made a note of it. Many thanks Kammie


I only use bowls, I use one of those big drop feeder type so it holds more water (ideal in summer when they drink lots) so it takes longer to freeze and with glycerine it never freezes.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I only use bowls, I use one of those big drop feeder type so it holds more water (ideal in summer when they drink lots) so it takes longer to freeze and with glycerine it never freezes.


Could you post a link to show me what you mean by a drop feeder please. It sounds ideal as Betty the young rabbit really can't drink from a bottle.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Could you post a link to show me what you mean by a drop feeder please. It sounds ideal as Betty the young rabbit really can't drink from a bottle.


This is the same one I have. Theres two version, one for water and one for food. The water one has a smaller hole where the water comes out into the bowl part.
Smart Sipper Water Fountain for Cats and Dogs by Fed & Watered | Pets at Home


----------

